# Norwegian Seafood Casserole



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

8 slices of day old bread cubed
1/2 lb shredded cheddar cheese
1 cup of fresh crab meat
1/2 cup fresh shrimp
sliced mushrooms
3 eggs slightly beaten
1/2 tsp salt
1 1/2 tsp dry mustard
2 tsp minced onion
2 cups of milk
1/2 melted butter

In a 2 qt dish place cubed bread and mixture prepared with above ingredients. Pour melted butter over all. Let stand overnight and bake for 45 mins at 350 degs. Sprinkle with fresh parsley before serving.


----------

